# Ethernet not working on my acer aspire 2930z



## aceraspire1810t (Feb 25, 2011)

I have a acer aspire 2930z laptop. My uncle bought it a couple of weeks ago and I finally got my hands on it. But I found out that its internet is not working. When I connect it to my wifi it works fine. But when I cpnnect it to a broadband the net doesn't connect. What should I do??? Man I wanted to use it through boradband as my broadband is faster than my wifi. So pls help me.


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

Hi

1. Check in device manager under network adapters and where you see the name of your ethernet card if there is a red x it will need enabling. If you see any ? marks or ! marks then driver will need updating.

2. Please open a cmd prompt and type *ipconfig /all *and post the results in your next post.


----------



## aceraspire1810t (Feb 25, 2011)

Thanks for the reply. I checked the device manager and even the network adapter. It seems to work fine and there is no X or ! sign. and when I typed ipconfig/all then the following showed up:


----------



## aceraspire1810t (Feb 25, 2011)

Thanks for the reply . I have checked the device manager and even the network adapter. They are working fine and when i typed ipconfig/ all i got the following:

http://farm7.static.flickr.com/6216/6214349748_20058d9a04_s.jpg


----------



## aceraspire1810t (Feb 25, 2011)

sorry for the mistake of the photo links i guess this one is fine


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

Can you do the *ipconfig /all *note the space between ipconfig and slash but no space between /all. Then in an area of the cmd prompt right click and choose select all and then paste into your next reply.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Hello,

This is a wired issue, right?
Have you tried using a diff network cable? Or try diff LAN port from your router?


----------



## aceraspire1810t (Feb 25, 2011)

2xg said:


> Hello,
> 
> This is a wired issue, right?
> Have you tried using a diff network cable? Or try diff LAN port from your router?


Heah this is a wired issue. I have tried directly but not with router. will now be trying with a router and will post the reply in next post. thanks


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

Please post in your next reply the *ipconfig /all *as the farm7 .jpg is way too small to see.


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

Please update us.


----------

